# Any Texas furs around



## marshmellow9987 (Mar 9, 2020)

I wouldn't say I'm new but I am not denying that I'm a furry anymore. Any folks around Texas, I don't know any irl furs and It'd be fun to meet some.


----------



## paylette (Mar 10, 2020)

Not really a furry per-say, but hello from Corpus!


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Mar 10, 2020)

Dallas birb over here


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 10, 2020)

marshmellow9987 said:


> I wouldn't say I'm new but I am not denying that I'm a furry anymore. Any folks around Texas, I don't know any irl furs and It'd be fun to meet some.


My boyfriend, Userpage of Beatle9 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net , is from San Antonio. If all goes to plan, I'll be living there later this year, too.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm from Houston, but I don't have the twang. I sound like a 48 year old man instead.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Mar 10, 2020)

Saying Hello from San Antonio "Military City, USA"! 
I don't know any local furs around this city but there is a fair number of furs here. 
Especially since we have a con and a monthly fur meet here too.  Hopefully i plan to go maybe late this year, or next year?? Not too sure atm.


----------



## marshmellow9987 (Mar 14, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Saying Hello from San Antonio "Military City, USA"!
> I don't know any local furs around this city but there is a fair number of furs here.
> Especially since we have a con and a monthly fur meet here too.  Hopefully i plan to go maybe late this year, or next year?? Not too sure atm.


San Antonio? I'm from New Braunfels, not that far. we'll have to hang sometime.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Mar 15, 2020)

marshmellow9987 said:


> San Antonio? I'm from New Braunfels, not that far. we'll have to hang sometime.


Ohh New Braunfels?? Oh wow lol 
I'm from the northeast side of town
Sure! Just PM me if you care to hang out more, i'll be happy to talk :3


----------



## .wav (Mar 24, 2020)

Arlington, represent!


----------



## BrunoMax895 (Mar 25, 2020)

Hey there. I'm actually about 30 or so away from Houston. I was hoping that I chat with someone from Texas, so you can PM me if you're interested.


----------



## otakunanon (Jul 8, 2020)

How can Texas be so big but has so little people from it lol Im from the south of Texas myself. Any other Texas furs around?


----------



## otakunanon (Jul 8, 2020)

paylette said:


> Not really a furry per-say, but hello from Corpus!


Yo!


----------



## CactusKiss (Jul 9, 2020)

Dallas here ^_^


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 12, 2020)

Dallas here.


----------



## Kuroserama (Jul 13, 2020)

AWW! I was born and raised in Texas! Houston, specifically. Then moved to Kingwood, then Conroe. Went to college halfway between Houston and Dallas. When I graduated, moved up to Dallas for a couple of years~ Kept migrating north.

Then I moved to North Carolina. *waves to could-have-been friends (IRL)*
No one out here knows what a kolache is!


----------



## otakunanon (Jul 13, 2020)

Kuroserama said:


> Then I moved to North Carolina. *waves to could-have-been friends (IRL)*
> No one out here knows what a kolache is!



That sucks. Should show them and start a food biz lol could make good money cause those are delicious. This one food place served the BEST kolaches, soft bread tasty cheese and nice juicy sausage. Man i would eat like 3 of them every morning before work. Sadly the store closed cause it was in slow area.


----------



## Kuroserama (Jul 13, 2020)

Oh, that's a shame! I hate when places like that close.. so sad!

Yes! I have actually toyed with the idea of opening a Kolache shop. But them hours... I knew a few owners of various shops and they would have to start like at 3:30am! When I hit the lotto, I'll hire some people and open a shop. My mother still lives in Texas and one time she mailed me some frozen tamales. I'm tempted to have her try to send some kolaches when we survive all this.


----------



## otakunanon (Jul 13, 2020)

Kuroserama said:


> Oh, that's a shame! I hate when places like that close.. so sad!
> I'm tempted to have her try to send some kolaches when we survive all this.



Tell me about it I was disappointed for a while lol and have not had good breakfast since. And sounds like a plan! Also yeah hear ya on the lotto thing haha tho id just buy all I need to live underground 5ever lol


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 13, 2020)

Kuroserama said:


> AWW! I was born and raised in Texas! Houston, specifically. Then moved to Kingwood, then Conroe. Went to college halfway between Houston and Dallas. When I graduated, moved up to Dallas for a couple of years~ Kept migrating north.
> 
> Then I moved to North Carolina. *waves to could-have-been friends (IRL)*
> No one out here knows what a kolache is!





otakunanon said:


> That sucks. Should show them and start a food biz lol could make good money cause those are delicious. This one food place served the BEST kolaches, soft bread tasty cheese and nice juicy sausage. Man i would eat like 3 of them every morning before work. Sadly the store closed cause it was in slow area.



Did you ever go to Little Czech stop in West, Tx?
Dude, holy crap! Iv literally rolled my ass out of bed on a Saturday, got in the truck and drove nearly 2 hours From Dallas one way for spicey jalapeño kalaches from Little Czech Stop.


----------



## Kuroserama (Jul 15, 2020)

Mike White said:


> Did you ever go to Little Czech stop in West, Tx?
> Dude, holy crap! Iv literally rolled my ass out of bed on a Saturday, got in the truck and drove nearly 2 hours From Dallas one way for spicey jalapeño kalaches from Little Czech Stop.



Ugh... Why did you do this to me?? No, I have never been but they look SO perfect and tasty. I did note that they have shipping but my! it's pricey. And I love this: *"We do not ship in the summer months which usually starts around March and ends in October. "*
Ah, Texas... and your 8 month summers.

My mother still lives outside Houston so when the plague is over, I might take a detour when I visit and stock up on some yummies. Kid you not, I'll bring coolers.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 15, 2020)

Kuroserama said:


> Ugh... Why did you do this to me?? No, I have never been but they look SO perfect and tasty. I did note that they have shipping but my! it's pricey. And I love this: *"We do not ship in the summer months which usually starts around March and ends in October. "*
> Ah, Texas... and your 8 month summers.
> 
> My mother still lives outside Houston so when the plague is over, I might take a detour when I visit and stock up on some yummies. Kid you not, I'll bring coolers.



I know, I'm sorry its killing me too. Might take a road trip this weekend. Its seriously so worth it. 
Yeah, Texas be like that. Generally middle of September thru May the temps are decent enough, winter get kinda cold but eh. But May thru September its hot as hell.


----------



## Kuroserama (Jul 15, 2020)

Mike White said:


> I know, I'm sorry its killing me too. Might take a road trip this weekend. Its seriously so worth it.
> Yeah, Texas be like that. Generally middle of September thru May the temps are decent enough, winter get kinda cold but eh. But May thru September its hot as hell.


I remember. When I moved from Dallas to North Carolina, everyone was complaining at how hot it was at 82 degrees in the summer. It felt so good to me, like fall or something. Now, 6 years later, I've acclimated and now 80 degrees feels hot, heaven forbid it reaches 90. Now I'm certain if I go back to Texas during the summer, I will spontaneously burst into flames. 

Texas is such a special place though. Miss so much of the food; it's so different out here! Almost all the BBQ is pork.. Miss my yummy moo-moo brisket. And Whataburger.. 

Congratulations sir, you have made me insanely hungry, once again.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 15, 2020)

Kuroserama said:


> I remember. When I moved from Dallas to North Carolina, everyone was complaining at how hot it was at 82 degrees in the summer. It felt so good to me, like fall or something. Now, 6 years later, I've acclimated and now 80 degrees feels hot, heaven forbid it reaches 90. Now I'm certain if I go back to Texas during the summer, I will spontaneously burst into flames.
> 
> Texas is such a special place though. Miss so much of the food; it's so different out here! Almost all the BBQ is pork.. Miss my yummy moo-moo brisket. And Whataburger..
> 
> Congratulations sir, you have made me insanely hungry, once again.



Iv traveled all over the country (mostly for work) and by the time I'm about half through my trip I'm like ok screw this place I wanna go back home to Texas. I seriously don't think I could ever live anywhere else. 
Funny story about food. 
I went to Charlotte, NC for a work trip about 4 years ago and one of the guys i was working with tells me I need to go to this Mexican food joint because they have the best Mexican food on the planet. I say ok and go after work...I took one bite, looked at the waiter and said this isn't mexican food...you should be ashamed of yourself. Lol

Lol sorry again.


----------



## Kuroserama (Jul 15, 2020)

Mike White said:


> *I took one bite, looked at the waiter and said this isn't mexican food...you should be ashamed of yourself. Lol*



Ah, that's both beautiful and horrible! I can SO relate. There is one place near where I live that is passable but nothing like home~ *sniffle*
You know what they have up here? Boiled peanuts. Have you had a boiled peanut? I tried one and I still don't know how to feel about it. It's very strange.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 15, 2020)

Kuroserama said:


> Ah, that's both beautiful and horrible! I can SO relate. There is one place near where I live that is passable but nothing like home~ *sniffle*
> You know what they have up here? Boiled peanuts. Have you had a boiled peanut? I tried one and I still don't know how to feel about it. It's very strange.



Lmao. It was so horrible. It tasted like a frozen burrito that they left in the microwave to long and covered it in Old Elpaso queso..
Oh my goodness those are shall we say an acquired taste.


----------



## otakunanon (Jul 15, 2020)

Kuroserama said:


> I remember. When I moved from Dallas to North Carolina, everyone was complaining at how hot it was at 82 degrees in the summer. It felt so good to me, like fall or something. Now, 6 years later, I've acclimated and now 80 degrees feels hot, heaven forbid it reaches 90. Now I'm certain if I go back to Texas during the summer, I will spontaneously burst into flames.
> 
> Texas is such a special place though. Miss so much of the food; it's so different out here! Almost all the BBQ is pork.. Miss my yummy moo-moo brisket. And Whataburger..
> 
> Congratulations sir, you have made me insanely hungry, once again.



I love the food down here, nothing beats grilling with a nice spread of meats. Beef ribs being my personal favs. Also yeah the temps can get insanely high the trade off is the cold is our kyptonite lol 60 degrees is painfully cold for me lol


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 1, 2020)

Oh hey! My move to San Antonio was successful. I've been living there since August 28.


----------

